# 2002 VW Jetta GLS 2.0 wheel/tire/alignment question.



## lauren0271 (Aug 26, 2012)

We went from these wheels on my fiance's '02 Jetta GLS 2.0 to these wheels from a turbo model.

This is the second time we've encountered problems since switching to these wheels. Are we supposed to run backspacing or something so as not to rub the tires down? Tonight the rear driver's side back sidewall blew out and there's wires hanging out everywhere. The back passenger's side tire is bubbling up on the backside, kinda like it's rubbing something. Not sure on the front yet, haven't checked. Last time the tires just wore prematurely and were very loud. What gives?

And oh, both the rear tires look like they're leaning in toward the car at the top. Got any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

There should be absolutely no reason just changing to another OEM wheel would cause irregular wear. Any shop you go to should be able to very easily tell you if something is rubbing somewhere, if you can't see it yourself. But, if the tires are appropriate size (which they appear to be in the photo) there shouldn't be anything rubbing unless something is damaged. From your description of the wheels appearing to be leaning inward it sounds like you may have an alignment issue that could be the cause of unusual wear. They actually should be leaning inward slightly (camber) but, if it is obvious by eye, it may be more than an acceptable amount. 

I wouldn't want to jump to conclusions but, could be that your tires are just crap also. What do you consider to be premature wear? How many miles? More info on brand and size of tires? Are they maintained at proper inflation pressures?


----------

